# [SOLVED] Call of Duty WaW Muiltiplayer Crash



## Sk MightyMouse (Aug 18, 2008)

I have windows vista with a q6600 and a NVIDIA GeForce 9800 GTX/9800 GTX+ video card. When i play muiltiplayer on a cod 5 after 10 mins of being in a match it freezes and closes down with a error message that says "A unhandled exception caught". So then i try to play again this time in safe mode and i played for about 20 mins and then it gave me the same message. Ive checked my vid card to make sure that the latest drivers have been installed and i have the latest directx intalled so im not quite sure what the problem is. This doesnt happen on any of my other games.

Any Help Would Be Great!


----------



## Snaul (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: Call of Duty WaW Muiltiplayer Crash*

Same type of problem here too.
I am running XP Pro SP2 though. I have v180.48 gfx driver and November 2008 release of DX9.


----------



## af3 (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: Call of Duty WaW Muiltiplayer Crash*

What are the specs of your power supply/source/box?

You are using a high powered video card...


----------



## Sk MightyMouse (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Call of Duty WaW Muiltiplayer Crash*

My 500 power supply burnt out (overloaded it with the graphics card" so i went to best buy and i told the guy what i 1st posted and he recomened me a 650 power supply so now i have a 650. Im going to assume box means my case and it is a Apevia X-Navigator Aluminum ATX Mid-Tower Case with Clear Side and im not sure what you mean by source


----------



## af3 (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: Call of Duty WaW Muiltiplayer Crash*

Box refers to the power supply as it looks like a box. I usually call the case... the case.

I was listing the various names used for the PSU.
- Power Supply
- Power Source
- Power Box

:grin:


----------



## Sk MightyMouse (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Call of Duty WaW Muiltiplayer Crash*

lol ok
its a "antec" 650 watt power supply


----------



## af3 (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: Call of Duty WaW Muiltiplayer Crash*

Has the new power supply solved the problem or does this problem?

If not, it's possible that the old one damaged some components such as the motherboard, graphics card, and more...

Please read this when you get a chance:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f210/power-supply-information-and-selection-192217.html

It could save your computer, and your house!


----------



## Sk MightyMouse (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Call of Duty WaW Muiltiplayer Crash*

nvm i figured it out


----------

